# old stove install specs



## smocha77 (Dec 21, 2011)

hi guys, hoping to find some help finding the ibc for stove install. i recently aquired an agricola furnace co. U80_D stove. to me the logical thing to do was call the county permit office to see what the building code is. man was i dissapointed! the local inspector gave me a less than 5 minute speech about using the instructions. i informed him that we were dealing with an older(if not antique) stove and that i was not able to provide any paperwork from the manufacturer but asked if there were any generic building codes to follow. he promptly told me i was out of luck and should probably discard(really?) the stove. and that he would not  be able to inspect the install. i replied that my father had done a similar stove install and was able to get it covered by insurance and he tried to get me to give up my dads address so he could check for a permit-YEAH RIGHT. conversation was ended.
so ive already searched IBC because ohio code is taken from IBC, but cannot find install specs for a generic wood burner install. i have not called my insurance company yet- i think its best to have all my ducks in a row first. I KNOW THIS QUESTION HA BEEN ASKED A MILLION TIMES but where can i find the install codes?
i realize that my insurance company may not REQUIRE an inspection but im expecting it, and would like to follw all proper guidelines for the purposes of selling the home in the future. thanks for your help


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 21, 2011)

NFPA 211

cant pull a permit for any non-epa stoves around here, that may be why the inspector wasn't much help

http://woodheatstoves.com/free/NFPA211.pdf
here is an old copy, but not much has changed


----------



## Agent (Dec 21, 2011)

You also have to watch out, as some insurance companies are unwilling to insure any stove that is not UL listed - even if installed to code.


----------



## smocha77 (Dec 22, 2011)

thanks A1 for the link, its a shitton of info but now I have a starting point. 
so does no permit mean no passing inspection if I sell the home later? or just no permit? also what is non-epa? sorry im a noob but your help is really appreciated.


----------



## coaly (Dec 22, 2011)

smocha77 said:
			
		

> thanks A1 for the link, its a shitton of info but now I have a starting point.
> so does no permit mean no passing inspection if I sell the home later? or just no permit? also what is non-epa? sorry im a noob but your help is really appreciated.



Here's how it works;
UL is Underwriter Laboratory that tests appliances and establishes the minimum safe clearance. So a non-UL or pre-UL is not tested, or made before UL testing began. NFPA 211 gives the minimum clearances for unlisted stoves. NFPA is a standard, not a code, but most localities adopt this standard as their code. This will read something like "this ordinance adopts by reference NFPA 211 (year) and succeeding publications" meaning they use that standard as it it updated. They can however add things to make it stricter. As in "no unlisted appliance" meaning UL, or "all must conform to current EPA standards", so the local code must be followed as well. Most municipalities don't add anything to it. Many are concerned with set backs from property lines of outdoor wood furnaces due to smoke on neighboring properties.
A good code enforcement officer will simply read you the ordinance (code) that pertains to your question and give you his interpretation of it. Sometimes it's easier to buy the local zoning ordinaces so you have them all for yourself. Ask for their Zoning Codes or book. (as the ordinances that are passed are added, one of the last ones in the book form will read "a copy of this zoning ordinance is made available at copying cost" this is due to Townships and Boroughs writing their codes under state laws) They can't tell you , "you can't obtain a copy" they just don't make it easy to obtain sometimes)

EPA is smoke testing standards that all manufacturers have to comply with today. WA, OR, and CA no longer allow non EPA approved stoves to be used. Not even grandfathered, when you sell, it must be removed.


----------

